# Quail Trapping



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

There are about 15 thousand quail in our backyard, and I just would like to relocate a few of them becuase they take their little dust baths in my garden and mess up all the seeds.

Does anyone have any methods for trapping quail? Preferrablly something that I can make using cheap supplies. By the way, I am trapping California Quail.


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

well if you can catch 1 or 2 with a net and put them in a call back pen with some food you will likely get 2 - 4 more in the pen


----------

